# 2000 Maxima Power Draw - Interior Light Circuit



## Rovari (Jun 17, 2014)

Good evening, 
We have a 2000 Nissan Maxima SE. Recently it has been losing battery power due to a current draw of 250Ma. I traced it back to the interior light fuse as the circuit with the load. Recently, the door locks stopped working as well...I disconnected and reconnected the smart entry control module and locks started working again. (I mentioned this as it is related to the same circuit as well) What would you recommend from here to identify the problem? Appreciate any help.


----------

